# Aftermarket headlights



## NoLimitslja (Jun 27, 2004)

Just curious if anyone here has any aftermarket headlights on their 93-97 Altima, I see them online but I've also read where other cars have similiar products and the bulbs melt the headlight. I'm not going to spend the money if this is the case. Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## electronicraptor (Jul 8, 2006)

DEPO makes some good clear ones.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

electronicraptor said:


> DEPO makes some good clear ones.


beat me to it. i think the depo headlights look great.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I just bought some clear ones off ebay for like $94 shipped, they look exactly like the depo lights, but I am not sure being that there was such a big price difference. I have not got them yet, but they should be here thurs. I will let you guys know.

Here is the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...m=300004938502&ih=020&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT

Look like DEPO?
I also bought some Luminics Pure Blue bulbs to put in it, can't wait to see how they work, I have them now, but don't feel like putting them in my creamed over stock headlights.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Yup they are DEPO!!! 
The look hella good! Trying to put them in, with my Luminics Pure Blue bulbs. I will post some pics up!


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Finally got them in! Took almost 4 hours! Don't know why it took so long, guess cuz mine didn't come with instructions, and I didn't know where all the bolts were.
here is how my headlights used to look:










Here they are now:

















I will post some more pics later tonight, after I adjust them.
Sorry about picture quality, took it wit my camera phone


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nice isnt it? to be able to see your headlights on the road when youre going down it? 
looks good.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Yup, the only thing is the blue cast that the Luminics give off, I don't know if I like the brightness and color or not. Looks kinda cool. I will have to get hyperwhite parking lights tho, the yellow mixing with the blue headlights looks kinda funny.

Having a hard time adjusting the lights the way I want them. You can only adjust these up and down.
I might put in the bulbs that came with the headlights and see if they are brighter or not.


----------

